# 3 Studio Units -Gulf Tides of Longboat Key Last Minute Feb 8 2020- Feb 15 2020, Feb 15 2020-Feb 22 2020, & Feb 22 2020- Feb 29 2020



## 5finny (Jan 27, 2020)

My resort just emailed me and said  3 weeks which they had rented out to one renter had been cancelled due to a medical emergency
The units are all studio units
Week 6 unit 202 Feb 8-15
Week 7 unit 204 Feb 15-22
Week 8 unit 204 Feb 22-29
All studio units are on the Gulf Side of Resort *** All units are just a few steps to the Beach

*** This Building is an L shaped building which is basically on the beach

Resort has a device available which converts the two Murphy beds in the unit into a King bed if you desire

Studios are oversized --square footage is similar to many 1 Bedroom units
Units have full kitchens with full size appliances





__





						Gulf Tides of Longboat Key - VacationFLA.com
					

[...]Read More




					vacationfla.com
				








__





						Resort Information - Gulf Tides of Longboat Key
					

Click here to view complete Guest Services Directory ACCOMMODATIONS Studio (Maximum Occupancy 4) 1 Bedroom (Maximum Occupancy 6) 2 Bedroom (Maximum Occupancy 6) NEAREST AIRPORTS Sarasota/Bradenton (12 miles) Tampa (67...




					gulftides.com
				




For resort website and information

Unit 202 starting Saturday Feb 8 2020 is second floor and is the unit in the building which is the second closest to the Gulf
It would have a  side view of the gulf from the window

Unit 204 Starting Feb 15  & Feb 22 would have a direct view of the gulf from its front window
It sits at the end of the building  L with nothing but beach and gulf in front of it

$750 per unit per week your choice of weeks


----------



## 5finny (Jan 30, 2020)

In Response to an inquiry I received
Longboat Key is a Barrier Island about 12-13 miles off of Sarasota Florida


----------



## rapmarks (Jan 30, 2020)

I wish I didn’t have company during all those weeks!


----------



## Sullco2 (Jan 30, 2020)

5finny said:


> In Response to an inquiry I received
> Longboat Key is a Barrier Island about 12-13 miles off of Sarasota Florida



not quite right—from downtown Sarasota Longboat Key (LBK) is just a couple of miles over the causeway and north. The key is 8 miles long and this property is about 2/3 of the way up the key. I shouldn’t quibble about the wording above but it sounds like you need to take a ferry there!

Great uncrowded beaches and a very manicured high end destination with none of the hectic ambience of the East Coast of Florida. For those seeking intimacy and tranquility this is the spot.


----------



## glo17 (Feb 1, 2020)

5finny said:


> My resort just emailed me and said  3 weeks which they had rented out to one renter had been cancelled due to a medical emergency
> The units are all studio units
> Week 6 unit 202 Feb 8-15
> Week 7 unit 204 Feb 15-22
> ...


Is the week starting Feb. 8 still available?  Are there any additional fees or taxes?

Thanks,
Gloria


----------



## 5finny (Feb 1, 2020)

glo17 said:


> Is the week starting Feb. 8 still available?  Are there any additional fees or taxes?
> 
> Thanks,
> Gloria


Still available
No additional fees of any kind


----------



## 5finny (Feb 2, 2020)

Week 6 is no longer available


----------



## masterbuilder (Feb 6, 2020)

5finny said:


> My resort just emailed me and said  3 weeks which they had rented out to one renter had been cancelled due to a medical emergency
> The units are all studio units
> Week 6 unit 202 Feb 8-15
> Week 7 unit 204 Feb 15-22
> ...


Hi  I'm interested in week 7. Is it available?


----------



## 5finny (Feb 7, 2020)

masterbuilder said:


> Hi  I'm interested in week 7. Is it available?


It is
Send me a PM (private message) and I will give you my cell and email
I don't want to post them on the board itself because I already get too many junk calls and emails.
Thanks


----------



## 5finny (Feb 8, 2020)

Week 7 is no longer available
Week 10 is now available
I will probably just start a new  thread for each


----------



## 5finny (Feb 14, 2020)

Week starting Saturday February 22 2020 is still available
( will also consider trade for March 19-March 23 on waterfront resort in central or southern florida)


----------



## 5finny (Feb 17, 2020)

5finny said:


> Week starting Saturday February 22 2020 is still available
> ( will also consider trade for March 19-March 23 on waterfront resort in central or southern florida)


This Saturday
Got to be better than where you are


----------



## 5finny (Feb 22, 2020)

Two out of three are gone but the last one starting today is still available--Best Offer

Also have another cancellation starting March 7 which I posted in another thread


----------

